# Poor Search function



## Newbie TT Girl (Oct 26, 2008)

I have to say that the search function on this site is the worse I have ever seen on any forum.

Any chance it can be improved or replaced?

I cant even search a basic word such as "tyres" without receiving a blank screen or the same screen with no results.

The search function also only works when using the search tab and not the search box above all the forums.


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Yep, you cant even search for V6 or 3.2, which is a bit useless for me. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Are you sure your using it right?

For tyres - type...

Search for all terms or use query as entered - (click)

search in forums -(click MK1 or whatever you think appropriate)

search in sub forums -(usually no)

Search within -(topic titles only i find usually best)

Display results as -(posts)

Click search!

Tyres = 1 of 35 pages...Must be able to find the info you want in there.


----------

